# Acupuncture



## Ramallah07 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi all,

please could anybody recommend an acupuncturist in Cardiff.


Many Thanks


----------



## Raincloudsandlovesongs (Oct 5, 2013)

There is one on Canton high street near the British heart foundation and the tanning place


----------



## George_00 (Jun 17, 2013)

I've been going to that one on Cowbridge Road, it's called Chineese Herbal Centre or similar. The lady is called Lin - there's a guy too but I always see her. 

Their number is 02920 22 5512. 

I started for my last round of ICSI and when you start you fill in a form which has boxes to tick for infertility treatment. I was slightly put off to start with because Lin doesn't speak great English, and I wasn't sure she understood what I was saying, but she definitely does. After embryo transfer for example, she didn't do any acupuncture on my belly or massage that area.

They also have an acupuncturist in Neil's Yard in the Morgan Arcade, by the Plan if central is better for you, but I haven't had acupuncture there.


----------



## Raincloudsandlovesongs (Oct 5, 2013)

How expensive is it if you don't mind me asking George?


----------



## George_00 (Jun 17, 2013)

I think if you buy a block of 8 or so, it's around £30 for an hour - but actually you always get longer.


----------

